# One full coach!



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I had a little accident a while back and haven't fixed or replaced the broken seat or threshold. But at least I now have a full coach of passengers


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Very nice! It's going to be a real treat when you look in the windows of that coach as it goes by.







Fantastic work.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Well. if it was the reason why you filled the coach with your folks it proofs a accident can have it good sides too! 
Hope you can fix the broken parts though.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks like your railroad is making money! Mine was not, but you inspired me so I also made some folks and filled a few seats. What with ticket prices low and coal up, the stock holders are not getting rich but at least they will not loose there investment this year! 
Of course your people look a lot better than mine! Must be that Hawiian air!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Eric, 
Lets see some pics


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I finally got a chance to fix that broken seat. I was waiting around the house waiting for the delivery of my new desktop computer, so took those dull hours to wash dishes, set the dvr to record, and fixed the seat,,, clearly fixing the seat was the most fun so I saved it for last


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Maybe if you put some shoes on the kids feet in the first row, he wouldn't be so glum.







Looks great !


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, his mom is taking him in to the city to buy a new pair of shoes,,, I hates those freaking shoes.... as a side note, I hated shoes as a kid. I only wore them to school and only because they wouldn't let you in to main land schools without shoes,,, also I wore them in winter because bare feet and snow are bad combo :-D


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

You and I have the same attitude about shoes. I like the placement of them much better now. It looks like she is staring at his bare feet.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Randy, 
Shes explaining all the advantages of wearing shoes and pointing out how dirty his feet are how much cleaner they'll be once he gets his new shoes,,, but he knows like every kid knows that not only will the shoes be a pain to wear, but his parents are sooo cheap they'll probably buy them 3 sizes too big and he'll have to walk around school looking like he has clown feet.


----------

